# Butterfly splitfins feeding



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Just a pic of my butterfly splitfins (Ameca splendens) while they're feeding themselves on an adhesive food tablet.


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

I used to do this as well. Press a cube of dried worms onto the glass, and the fish would have a great time ripping it apart. Makes for a nice photo


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

cantstop said:


> I used to do this as well. Press a cube of dried worms onto the glass, and the fish would have a great time ripping it apart. Makes for a nice photo


It's indeed fun to watch when you stick food on to the glass...


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

You know I am now going to have to get some of those stick on the side feed discs now. I'm gonna have to get a rack for all their treats


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

The ones I used aren't even necessarily made to stick on, but they do. Just press the cube of dried worms hard to the glass, compressing it a lot, and it sticks.


----------

